# Lost my hive.....



## txsteele (Nov 19, 2014)

I lost my hive this year. Hive beetles were just outrageously bad this year. I had a STRONG 10 frame in early spring that I was able to add 2 mediums to and harvest. Then the beetles took over. I added Traps but the girls couldn't keep up. They swarmed (and I missed it) I ordered a new queen and she absconded as well. Now I have plenty of equipment with no bees.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Was your hive located in shade under trees? That makes hive beetles much worse. Not sure how long you have been keeping bees, but there it is not unusual to lose your hive several times when you are first starting out. 

I suggest getting your bees for next year lined up this year. Often by Christmas everyone is sold out for next spring. I've even already received several orders and it's only August!


----------



## txsteele (Nov 19, 2014)

The guy I get my hives from has hives for sale right now. I'm just hesitant to bring a new hive home with winter coming on because this was my first go. The beekeeper club I belong to had many old-timers saying they lost many hives to beetles and that they have never seen them this bad. 

He sells complete 10 frame deep hives with screened bottoms (like in the picture) for $180.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

That is a good deal considering that most 5 frame nucs go for $120-140, and that doesn't include any woodenware (usually).

You got probably $60-80 of woodenware, not to mention the extra 5 frames of brood and food.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

txsteele said:


> He sells complete 10 frame deep hives with screened bottoms (like in the picture) for $180.


I sell that same set up for $400. Especially considering that a nucleus hive sells for around $150, I'd jump on that if I was you. 

Heck, if you would, pm me his info and I'll go buy some from him!


----------

